# Audi Driver International, Saturday 16th September 2017



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Without a shadow of a doubt this is my most favourite Audi event of the year and everyone on here is welcome to a brilliant day and evening do so please put 16th September in your diary now 

This Audi only event has grown over the years into one of the most enjoyable outings in the Audi calendar and this year it is set to be the biggest one so far.










As always, there will be the day event at Castle Combe race track where you check out the handling of your pride and joy and possibly having a little fun "competing" against like minded enthusiasts. I've done it multiple times myself and can certainly vouch for the fun effect.










Apart from the track action during the day, there will be once again the highest number of Audi club/forum stands as well as traders galore without a shadow of a doubt.

Once the day event has finished the day commences with the champagne reception at Swindon Audi followed by a three course gala dinner at the Hilton Hotel Swindon West, Lydiard Fields, Great Western Way, SN5 8UZ, Tel: 01793 881777, culminating in the award ceremony of Audi Driver. This is certainly a day not to be missed if you are serious about your car!

This is what it was like last year: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1230898

For hotels please check out the Hilton Hotel Swindon West (that's where the Gala Dinner will be)

http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/hotels ... cx6SWIHNHN

Premier Inn Lydiard Fields, next to the Hilton and within walkking distance

http://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/hotels/ ... LBC_SWILYD

*STAND

If you want to be on our TT Forum stand post here on this thread and PM John-H (or email without spaces: ttforum @ mail.com . Plus forum user name so this thread can be updated too!) with your name and address to send the FREE stand pass out to. Site entry costs £10 per person cash on the gate and with your stand pass displayed they will direct you to our TT forum stand - On entry turn right and we are first on the right. Look out for our blue TT forum flags!* 

*TRACK SESSION*

We are providing a discounted exclusive track session by pre-purchasing a block of 10 car track sessions. The price is confirmed as £35 (which includes the £10 admission price) - so effectively you get on the track for £25. (normal on the day price £55). The first 10 places are first post first serve but the second 10 depends on numbers, so get your name down now to avoid disappointment :!:

All drivers must show a full current driving licence and will be required to sign an indemnity form. They must also attend a driver's briefing before being allowed on track.

Front seat passengers, aged over 17, are also allowed after signing an indemnity and paying a single £10 admin fee.

All drivers and passengers must wear a crash helmet. Bring your own, or helmets can be hired on the day, subject to a hire fee of £10, plus a refundable deposit.

Sign on at the Admin Centre from 8 am onwards. First driver's briefing is at 8.30, for track activity to begin at around 9 am. There will then be additional driver's briefings throughout the day. We will advise when pur track session time is in due course but it's likely to be late morning. Best in mind the drivers briefing and don't leave getting there too late!

If you are buying a track session then DON'T FORGET this includes the £10 entry to the site SO DON'T PAY ON THE GATE! We have 10 wristbands to allocate and allow you free entry. To get your wristband and track entry form prior to coming please email (ttforum @ mail.com - without the spaces) your name and address (forum user name would be good too!) and we'll give you our bank payment details for payment and post the items out to you or if you don't trust the post or leave it late then as we are next to the entrance we'll give you a mobile number so we can meet you on the gate (we are next to it). *Don't forget to post your track attendance!*

*GALA MEAL AND AWARDS*

The details for the evening gala dinner will be available later and I'll post them as soon as I get them 
Price for the meal and evenings entertainment and hospitality this year is £42
Food options to follow...

Please book the meal directly with Autometrix: 
Book a table by ringing Gemma on 01525 750 500 or [email protected]. Tickets are £42 per person which also entitels you to be present at the Swindon Audi champagne reception and the great ADI award ceremony.

Don't forget to mention "TT forum" so you can join us on our table.

*So please post interest for each: 
Stand, Track, Meal *

*TT Forum Stand:*
John 
Warren & Anita
Michell
Mark
Charles
saluki
Diarmuid
Darthhawkeye
Voddy9
turboDean
Nick (Hardrhino)
Shaun
TTS-Phil
Gary (Redtoy)
AudiCoedDuon
ttqssport240
John
Dave newport2
Rally

*TT Forum track 14:00 -14:30:*
John
Warren & Mitchell
Mark
saluki
Darthhawkeye
Rally
FJ1000

*TT Forum Gala awards meal:*
John
Diarmuid
Warren & Anita
ScoTTy John

*Timetable for the day:*

Paddock gates are usually open from 7.30 am for club, trade and track cars to park up.

Entry is Pay on the Gate only and is £10 per person. There are no Advance tickets for entry.

8.00. Signing-on for track entrants commences. Club display and Concours and Show 'n' Shine cars begin to assemble. 
8.30 First Driver's briefing.
09.00 Track driving sessions commence, throughout the day
09.00 Concours and Show 'n' Shine cars begin to assemble in the concours area, while trade stands and exhibitions open to the public.
11.00 Concours and Show 'n' Shine judging begins.
13.00 - 13.30 Lunch break.
13.00 Special parade laps.
14:00 -14:30 TT forum track session
16.00 Presentation of Concours and Show 'n' Shine awards.
16.45 Grand finale parade of all track, concours and show 'n' shine entrants and club members' cars.

In the evening, at the Hilton Hotel, Swindon.

19.00 Pre-dinner reception at Swindon Audi.
20.30 Gala Dinner and presentation of the Audi Driver Annual Awards (dress code is smart casual i.e jacket, shirts, ties - Ladies cocktail/evening dresses).

*Before the day - Friday evening before:*

If anyone fancies meeting up for some food and drink on Friday evening before the ADI then post up. Some of us will be staying at the Swindon Hilton or Premier Inn Lydiard Fields, on the evening before, so it would be good if anyone can join us


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well count me in then please Dani stand, track and meal


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Well count me in then please Dani


Done


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Stand & track please, meal is still ???

Fab day last year [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Stand & track please, meal is still ???
> 
> Fab day last year [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Warren.


Good show Warren. See you soon


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Please put me down for stand and track

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Please put me down for stand and track


That's great Mark 

You're on stand and track [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Count me in too please.
Just the stand

Charles


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Count me in too please.
> Just the stand
> 
> Charles


Certainly Charles. You're on [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## saluki (Aug 6, 2017)

Can i inquire what kind of prices the various activities are?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saluki said:


> Can i inquire what kind of prices the various activities are?


Hi saluki,

The Forum stand is free.

In previous years entry to Castle Combe was £10, which gets waved if you decide to go on the track which is usually £35 for up to eight laps so in effect you get the track session for £25. While this still needs finalising those are figures which are fairly accurate.

The gala dinner is a three course meal and includes entry to the ADI award ceremony. This was £39 pp last year and I assume it'll be similar this year.

I hope this helps


----------



## saluki (Aug 6, 2017)

Ok can you put me down for the stand and track please thank you.
Will be my first meeting and only not long got my tt excited but a bit nervous to compare it to al lthe beautiful tt's in the group


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saluki said:


> Ok can you put me down for the stand and track please thank you.


Certainly saluki 

There's no need to be nervous; we're quite a friendly bunch if I may say so and as far as the track is concerned, all you need to bear in mind is that you drive at a speed you are happy with, never mind anyone else 

Dani


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Gala dinner is £35 this year.

Single track session on their website is showing as £45, advance purchase gets you in for free.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you 

Good on the Gala Dinner. I know there's always debate on the track session prices, multi tickets etc, etc so just see how things pan out 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Thank you
> 
> Good on the Gala Dinner. I know there's always debate on the track session prices, multi tickets etc, etc so just see how things pan out 8)


It will be a discounted price like last time as you previously mentioned Dani - just not finalised yet but we'll post up as soon as we know the details


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey I'm coming!   Ferry booked and leave granted! I'll go for stand anyway. What time is the meal?


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

warrenstuart said:


> Stand & track please, meal is still ???
> 
> Fab day last year [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Warren.


Hotel booked, will certainly be 3 of us possibly 4... myself, Anita, son Mitchell and possibly daughter Stacey.
Myself and Mitchell are doing the track.
Anita & I are attending the gala meal and shindig afterwards 

Let me know when prices etc for these things are confirmed please.

Warren.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

clewb said:


> Hey I'm coming!   Ferry booked and leave granted! I'll go for stand anyway. What time is the meal?


Hi Diarmuid,

That's brilliant you're coming. Long time no see 

The evening usually starts early when we get taken from the Hilton to Swindon Audi for champagne at around 7pm then back for the meal at 8pm or there abouts. Then it's speeches and awards and a quiz and much merriment until late.

Looking forward to it.

Cheers,
John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

warrenstuart said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> > Stand & track please, meal is still ???
> ...


Excellent Warren. I'll give them a ring tomorrow to check


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> Hey I'm coming!   Ferry booked and leave granted! I'll go for stand anyway. What time is the meal?


That's great Diarmuid [smiley=dude.gif]

The evening do starts with a champagne reception at Swindon Audi at 7:00pm (transport organised by Swindon Audi from and back to the Hilton). The meal itself starts at 8:00pm at the Hilton.



warrenstuart said:


> Hotel booked, will certainly be 3 of us possibly 4... myself, Anita, son Mitchell and possibly daughter Stacey.
> Myself and Mitchell are doing the track.
> Anita & I are attending the gala meal and shindig afterwards
> 
> Warren.


Brilliant Warren 8)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to miss ADI this year - with them bringing it forward into September it clashes with the charity cycle ride I do every year - Nelson's Tour de Test Valley ( http://nelsonstourdetestvalley.co.uk ).

In my own way I'll be doing a lap of a circuit, only 50 miles on my down hill mountain bike (none of this namby-pamby carbon road racing bikes for me!).

Hope you have as much fun as I'll be having (and the Lord have mercy on my old knees!!!)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a shame Martin. Look after your knees! Did you know there is no proper name for the back of the knee? According to Vivian Stanshall.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

John-H said:


> Look after your knees! Did you know there is no proper name for the back of the knee?


I did not know that John - I shall name mine 'Bob' then. Thanks


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

John-H said:


> That's a shame Martin. Look after your knees! Did you know there is no proper name for the back of the knee? According to Vivian Stanshall.


Posterior! :lol: :lol: Do we know the cost of the Dinner? I'll probably go in for that. I'm driving to Portsmouth after. Think I might be coming up from there too. Anyone else going up from that direction?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sorry guys, I'm going to have to miss ADI this year


Big shame Martin. It won't be the same without you!!!!
.
.
.
.
But then I have to confess that my presence at ADI hangs in the balance too this year    
[It would be only the second time since ADI started that I might have to miss it] :?

*So can I ask everyone who will be on the stand to PM/email John their postal address asap for the stand pass to be sent out.*

Thanks


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll try and remember to 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> I'll try and remember to


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've updated Dani's first post with some more information. The meal and evening's entertainment and hospitality is £42. I'm getting things confirmed on Monday and will purchase a block of ten track sessions. The track session is likely to be £35 which includes £10 site entry so effectively a bargain £25 for the track session. No need to book anything for the track with Autometrix as we'll do that to get the discounted block. All you need to do is pay us on the day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I've updated Dani's first post with some more information. The meal and evening's entertainment and hospitality is £42. I'm getting things confirmed on Monday and will purchase a block of ten track sessions. The track session is likely to be £35 which includes £10 site entry so effectively a bargain £25 for the track session. No need to book anything for the track with Autometrix as we'll do that to get the discounted block. All you need to do is pay us on the day


Thanks John for sorting all of this [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## saluki (Aug 6, 2017)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I've updated Dani's first post with some more information. The meal and evening's entertainment and hospitality is £42. I'm getting things confirmed on Monday and will purchase a block of ten track sessions. The track session is likely to be £35 which includes £10 site entry so effectively a bargain £25 for the track session. No need to book anything for the track with Autometrix as we'll do that to get the discounted block. All you need to do is pay us on the day
> ...


How do we pm someone


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

saluki said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


You can email me instead at:

*ttforum @ mail.com* (withut the spaces)

Thanks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Our exclusive track session has been booked and we will be receiving the wristbands for free entry and the track session forms. The price is £35 which includes £10 site entry so effectively you get the track for a bargain £25.

Please confirm your track place by posting here!

To receive your wristband and form prior to arriving please PM me or email ttforum @ mail.com (without the spaces) and I'll give you our bank details for payment and send them out - or if you don't trust the post I'll give you my mobile number so I can giveyou them on the gate (we are next to it).

Don't forget to reserve your track session by posting up!


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Track session please... i'll PM you now.

Warren.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You should have PM Warren 

For all those joining us at the meal and awards evening please book the meal directly with Autometrix: 
Book a table on 01525 750 500 or [email protected]. Tickets are £42 per person. 
Don't forget to mention "TT forum" so you can join us on our table. Post here too so we get an idea of numbers.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Darthhawkeye added to the stand


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

John-H said:


> Darthhawkeye added to the stand


And track too!


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

Id like to go on the Stand please.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

turboDean said:


> Id like to go on the Stand please.


You certainly can. I'll add you to the list. Don't forget to PM me your postal address so I can send you a free TT forum stand pass so you can join us


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

turboDean said:


> Id like to go on the Stand please.


BrillianTT turbo [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I'm sure you'll have a really great day  8)


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Dani....

There will be another five here!
Will forward the names and addresses to John when i get them.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hardrhino said:


> Hi Dani....
> 
> There will be another five here!
> Will forward the names and addresses to John when i get them.
> ...


Woohoo. Brilliant Nick  
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
I've put you + 4 down for the stand. Will you also be going on the track? Or to the awards meal? Both are certainly worth a go 8)

Shame I won't be there this year but needs must ....


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Dani

Not sure any of us will be having track time, i'll confirm asap.

I'll ask about the awards dinner too!

Shame you won't be there this year..... Well there's always next year!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hardrhino said:


> Hi Dani....
> 
> There will be another five here!
> Will forward the names and addresses to John when i get them.
> ...


Hi Nick,

That's great. As Dani says is that stand or track too? Just to clarify:

For the stand they need one FREE stand pass per car so we need addresses to send them out to.

People can pay £10 cash each on the gate for site entry.

If any of the people want to go on the track too then we need address to send the track pack out to (which includes one of 10 site entry wristbands we have) and they'll need our bank details for payment.

Looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hardrhino said:


> Hi Dani
> 
> Shame you won't be there this year..... Well there's always next year!


Hi NIck,

I'll be back! Now where have I heard those words before? :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani
> ...


You look different in sunglasses 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> You look different in sunglasses 8)


Ah yes; well .... :wink:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hardrhino said:
> ...


Bahaha :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

John... You got a PM mate

ta


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hardrhino said:


> John... You got a PM mate
> 
> ta


Thanks. If it's just for stand passes I can get them ready now as the stand passes have arrived. Track packs are coming separately


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok all the stand passes for those who didn't want the track package went out today.

I'm still waiting for the track packs to arrive so will send them with the stand passes hopefully if they arrive tomorrow.

Please make sure _if_ you have asked for the track session that you make the payment to the bank details sent to you to avoid any delays - you need the pack prior to coming because it includes your site entry wristband and your stand pass.

If you want to join us at the awards gala evening and meal you need to book this with Autometrix directly who are trying to finalise seating this week. Please book the ADI meal directly with Gemma on 01525 750 500.

Thanks,
John


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm looking forwards to it now


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not long to go! I'm still sorting the car out too [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thinking of all of you while enjoying sunny Scotland [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ttqssport240 (Jan 8, 2017)

If possible could I and a friend be on the Stand only please.

Me MKI TT QS240
Friend - MKI TT 225

Thanks, Paul.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ttqssport240 said:


> If possible could I and a friend be on the Stand only please.
> 
> Me MKI TT QS240
> Friend - MKI TT 225
> ...


Hi Paul,

You certainly can. That's one car I take it? Just email me your address and I'll send a stand pass out to you. I'll add you to the list 

ttforum @ mail.com (without the spaces)

Edit: Plus friend John with his own Mk1 TT!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you know the track packs arrived today and I'm putting them in envelopes for posting out tomorrow. We still have some spare if anyone else wants to join in. Please let me know urgently so I can get you a pack sent out.

The pack consists of an indemnity form to sign and a site entry wristband so you DON'T have to pay on the gate. The Track wristband will be given to you on the day on production of your driving licence and signed indemnity form.

Our track session is 2:00 - 2:30 pm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Our track session is 2:00 - 2:30 pm


And it's a lot of fun!
I've once done six sessions in on day at Castle Combe in A3DFU. It must have been at one of the first ADI events ever 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's a lot. Did you need to fill up with petrol in between? 

All the track packs and stand passes requested so far have been sent out now. If there's a problem or if anyone else wants to join in post up quick as the event is getting close


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not long to go now. I've got to let Autometrix know final numbers this week so if anyone else wants to join us then post up now and I'll get a stand pass out to you.

We have some track places spare too for anyone wanting some excitement. Let me know ASAP!


----------



## Rally (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi John,
Can you put me down for a track pass please and if there's still room, why not the stand as well. I will probably have to leave early though and wouldn't want the stand to look bare! 
Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rally said:


> Hi John,
> Can you put me down for a track pass please and if there's still room, why not the stand as well. I will probably have to leave early though and wouldn't want the stand to look bare!
> Cheers


Hi Rally,

That's great! I'm sure John will do both for you as soon as he gets a minute. Have a great time


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

My stand pass and track info came today, thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Rally said:


> Hi John,
> Can you put me down for a track pass please and if there's still room, why not the stand as well. I will probably have to leave early though and wouldn't want the stand to look bare!
> Cheers


Great - you've been added. I've just sent you a PM with the details to get the pack 

(contact email *ttforum @ mail.com* (without the spaces) included).


----------



## Rally (Sep 9, 2017)

John-H said:


> Rally said:
> 
> 
> > Hi John,
> ...


Money sent John, but I cannot PM you to advise as that option is not available to me as a new member I assume? Cheers. 
Email sent with address details on it.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Rally said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Rally said:
> ...


No worries, all received Ok and your track pack will be posted tomorrow first class


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

If anyone fancies meeting up for some food and drink on Friday evening before ADI then post up. Some of us will be staying at the Swindon Hilton or Premier Inn Lydiard Fields, on the evening beforemso it would be good if anyone can join us


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Passes etc have arrived... thanks John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Were staying at the Premier Inn but won't arrive til about 9:30pm on Friday, hopefully not too late for a night cap though [smiley=cheers.gif]

Warren.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good Warren [smiley=cheers.gif]

If anyone else wants to join in for stand, track or gala evening post up now as time's getting short!


----------



## ConnorTTS (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't suppose there is any chance I can get a pass in time to be on our stand this Saturday?!?

Cheers!

Connor


----------



## Rally (Sep 9, 2017)

Pass, wristband and indemnity form all received today. Thanks John.

See you at the weekend.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ConnorTTS said:


> I don't suppose there is any chance I can get a pass in time to be on our stand this Saturday?!?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Connor


Hi Connor,

Send me your address by PM or email to ttforum @ mail.com (without spaces) and I'll send one out first class (I'll check in the morning).

Failing that I'll take some spare with me on the day and you can ring me when you get to the gate and I'll run out with one.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Not going to make it down this year. Hope to catch up next year folks.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope someone else is as good at taking photographs! Catch you next time


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ConnorTTS said:


> I don't suppose there is any chance I can get a pass in time to be on our stand this Saturday?!?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Connor


Your pass was sent off first class this morning. As I say I'll bring some spare in case it doesn't come in time. See you Saturday


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope you all have a good time  I'll come and looksie at your cars too 

Should be a great day, fingers crossed for the weather


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi guys

So I'll be over on the RS246 stand, which I'm organising. Idea being I'd be coming up in my B7 RS4. But, there's a chance I'll be coming up in my TT track car instead, as the RS is in the bodyshop and last I heard my RS still looked like a rolls royce!










I'll find out later today what car I'm coming in. Would it be too late to join you guys in the track session?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

FJ1000 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I'll be over on the RS246 stand, which I'm organising. Idea being I'd be coming up in my B7 RS4. But, there's a chance I'll be coming up in my TT track car instead, as the RS is in the bodyshop and last I heard my RS still looked like a rolls royce!
> 
> ...


You'd be welcome as we have some track sessions spare. The only issue is the pack includes a £10 site entry wristband. I'll PM you my phone number so when you get to the gate I can come out with the pack so you can get in with the wristband.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

FJ1000 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> So I'll be over on the RS246 stand, which I'm organising. Idea being I'd be coming up in my B7 RS4. But, there's a chance I'll be coming up in my TT track car instead, as the RS is in the bodyshop and last I heard my RS still looked like a rolls royce!
> 
> ...


I actually quite like that, matches the RS mirrors!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks vm John - no issue with the wristband, i'll just pay at the gate.

I'll be arriving with a group, so wouldn't want to hold everyone up.

I'll post up here once I know what's going on with my car, and if you still have track sessions spare I'll come find you tomorrow morning!



Looking forward to this. To get you all in the mood, here's a vid I made of last year (apologies if you've already seen it - I tend to spam the whole internet with links to some of my vids):






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks John - I'll definitely take that track session, the RS is not going to be out today, so I'll be bringing the TT up to the show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Have a great weekend all. I hope the weather will be kind to you [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

FJ1000 said:


> Thanks John - I'll definitely take that track session, the RS is not going to be out today, so I'll be bringing the TT up to the show.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, see you tomorrow


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheeky plug for a few items that i will be bringing tomorrow to sell.

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1632537


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well that is a cheek. I think if it's sunny then it's ice creams all round as commission


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

My TT has decided it doesn't want to go. Battery power lights etc but not a whimper from ignition


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> My TT has decided it doesn't want to go. Battery power lights etc but not a whimper from ignition


Oh no  
I hope you get it sorted in time for tonight's Gala Dinner.


----------



## Rally (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks John for a great day out. It was nice to meet you and many others today.

I'm sorry I didn't get to say goodbye, it's just straight after my track session, the brakes were self igniting! I think I asked a bit much of them, but did have the pleasure of overtaking most other cars on track including a R8 too. 

Have a great time tonight at the Gala dinner and a safe trip home tomorrow.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> clewb said:
> 
> 
> > My TT has decided it doesn't want to go. Battery power lights etc but not a whimper from ignition
> ...


Nothing a push couldn't sort out :wink:



Rally said:


> Thanks John for a great day out. It was nice to meet you and many others today.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't get to say goodbye, it's just straight after my track session, the brakes were self igniting! I think I asked a bit much of them, but did have the pleasure of overtaking most other cars on track including a R8 too.
> 
> Have a great time tonight at the Gala dinner and a safe trip home tomorrow.


Thanks, good to see you too. I hope your brakes sort themselves out. I remember mine got a bit glazed at Donnington!

Thanks for coming everyone. A busy day and still going on


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And we were awarded this year Winner of club information.










Congratulations also to TTOC for club events and communications for their magazine.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Excellent news John. Well done TTF indeed


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

John-H said:


> And we were awarded this year Winner of club information.


Hi, Congratulations to all the TTF members. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## TTrok (Jun 5, 2017)

Congratulations on a very well deserved award .


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Well done on winning the award


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for a lovely evening sorry I had to abscond before the end. Thanks for the push. Fuel fill with engine on went fine. But I did kerb an alloy in the petrol station on way back. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

clewb said:


> I did kerb an alloy in the petrol station on way back. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oh no  Sorry to hear that Diarmuid.
Still, it's great that you made it down to ADI in the end. Hope to catch up in the not too distant future


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Good to meet you John-H and thanks for the track session! That was a lot of fun

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Great day had by all and so much fun on the track. See you all next year i hope.

Warren.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

spike said:


> Well done on winning the award


Thanks Spike and well done on yours too 



clewb said:


> Thanks for a lovely evening sorry I had to abscond before the end. Thanks for the push. Fuel fill with engine on went fine. But I did kerb an alloy in the petrol station on way back. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry to hear about the kerbing. It was great to see you and catch up. Glad you enjoyed it to hear you got home Ok. Let me know what the issue with the starter was.



FJ1000 said:


> Good to meet you John-H and thanks for the track session! That was a lot of fun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to meet you and glad you enjoyed it. Here are some pictures from the day and evening (flick for full resolution):



















































































































































































































































































































Thanks to all those who joined us on our stand and made it a great show. Great to meet everyone and thanks for the help putting all the things away. Amazing what you can pack in a TT! The weather was excellent and didn't turn into a downpour like we had feared. Excellent day chatting to friends old and new. I hope you got home Ok Dan and the clutch held out!

Thanks for your company in the evening Warren and Anita and Diarmuid. An entertaining evening and good the TT forum won a trophy to add to its collection. Well done everybody 

See you soon,
John


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pics John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> Great pics John [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I'll second that


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Great to see your photos 

Good selection of cars on various stands


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I had a very enjoyable day, thanks for organising it again John. Here are a few photos I took of the TT stand:





































I also parked in bay 48 when I arrived and was then allocated car number 48 for the track entirely by coincidence


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent photos all [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Shame I missed this year but, family first


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi John. Starter motor completely failed. New starter and 1.5hrs labour later and it's working away fine.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Glad you got it sorted pronto. Must be a bit of a strain looking for pushers all the time :wink:

Sorry, that was a terrible joke! 

Good news I heard was that Dan got home on his fried clutch.

Now I just need to sort out my misfire :?


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Glad to know Dan made it back ok..


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Good pics all, and well done on winning the trophy TTF Team! Another logo for the masthead - starting to get a bit crowded up there now - and long may it continue! 

While you were all lapping the track I completed my 80km charity cycle ride in 6 hours 45 mins (2hr 15 mins of which were taking breaks, eating snacks and chatting to fellow riders - so 4 hr 30 mins actual riding time.) And £180 raised for the charity CALM (Campaign Against Living Miserably). 
Hopefully next year the two events won't clash and I can make both.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

FJ1000 said:


> https://youtu.be/XfN3dcpWEYQ
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good video 

Here's the video I took of my track session


----------



## saluki (Aug 6, 2017)

Hey guys dan here guy with the fried clutch, driving home was an experience lol but i made it clutch was fried had new clutch/flywheel and now have my ramair forge dv and tip fitted, thanks to everyone on the day you guys were so nice and i did have a goodtime except for my clutch wish i got to give the track more of a go but next time haha x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Glad you got it all sorted Dan! No clutch worries for you now. Mine is original at 140k miles so it's something I'm expecting to need attention at some point.

I didn't take mine on the track for a few reasons one of which is a bit of a misfire for a few seconds when cold that's been getting worse. After I came back from the ADI it's been much worse needing a mile to warm up and run smooth. I thought it was a coil pack as pulling off the injector connector showed No.2 wasn't firing but it turns out to be a spark plug! I bet that would have failed pushing things on the track.


----------



## saluki (Aug 6, 2017)

Yeah fair enough i defo want to give the track another go lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Where did you get your clutch sorted?


----------

